# What are the best Caribbean medical schools in 2021?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

All Saints University College Of Medicine is the best Caribbean medical school in the St. Vincent and the Grenadines. They offer MD degree program, Basic science program and Pre-medical courses for medical students. The University is authorized by the Government of Saints Vincent and also recognized by the World Health Organization. The University is listed in the World Directory of Medical Schools. This is best for the university and students.


----------

